# Coaster



## Rail Freak (Jul 22, 2017)

What is the Coaster?

Thanx


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Jul 22, 2017)

A commuter service (not Amtrak) http://www.gonctd.com/coaster/


----------



## Train2104 (Jul 22, 2017)

Commuter rail between San Diego and Oceanside along the Surfliner route; the only commuter rail that I'm aware of whose cross-honor agreement with Amtrak allows all ticket types, not just passes, to be used.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jul 22, 2017)

Only 4 trains are cross-honored though, only from Oceanside to San Diego. 761/1761, 567, 573, 595 going north, and 784, 790/1790, 592, 796 going south. 761/1761 & 592 don't stop at all the Coaster stops.


----------



## wdscott (Jul 23, 2017)

Although I've not seen this in years, the early days we would hear of COAST Express Rail, or COASTER.


----------



## Train2104 (Jul 24, 2017)

maxbuskirk said:


> Only 4 trains are cross-honored though, only from Oceanside to San Diego. 761/1761, 567, 573, 595 going north, and 784, 790/1790, 592, 796 going south. 761/1761 & 592 don't stop at all the Coaster stops.


Right, but with the exception of one Ventura County Line roundtrip on Metrolink, every other case in the country where Amtrak honors commuter tickets, it's commutation tickets only.


----------

